# Favorite Movie Character



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

Who is your favorite movie character?Not the actor but the person they play...my favorite spanish movie character is...


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Dec 22, 2007)

Errr...Bartlebee Gaines from "accepted"


----------



## Iria (Dec 22, 2007)

Hans, the villain from the original Die Hard


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

Hans was a great character...


----------



## Nero (Dec 22, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> Who is your favorite movie character?Not the actor but the person they play...my favorite spanish movie character is...



totally aggreed! the movie was kick ass 2


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Jay of Jay & Silent Bob.  Foul mouthed, perverted, and funny as hell.


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2007)

George Jung of "Blow" (Johnny Depp)

Actually, many of Depps characters are my favorite, except Jack Sparrow..Never got into Pirates...

Ichabod Crane
Raoul Duke

love it.


----------



## brokenpoem (Dec 22, 2007)

Dennis Hopper's character from Speed

I like Simon from Diehard with Avengence (Jeremy Irons)

Stansfield from The Professional (Gary Oldman)

tons and tons of them...wow I seem to like the villains


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2007)

-Jason Bourne
-Freddy Krueger
-Inspector Tequila (Hard Boiled)
-Ichabod Crane
-Jack Ryan (Clear and Present Danger, Patriot Games, etc)

I think this is a decent list for now.


----------



## Highmura (Dec 22, 2007)

Arnold Swarchenegger - Terminator


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Damian Thorn

 Rhoda Penmark

 Jason Dean

 Baby Firefly


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

PATRICK BATEMAN


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2007)

Silly me.  Hannibal and Clarice are good additions.
*Spoiler*: _I prefer Hopkins and Foster though_


----------



## Denji (Dec 23, 2007)

Jack Torrence - The Shining
Kiriyama Kazuo - Battle Royale
Boba Fett - Star Wars series
Léon - The Professional
Scar - The Lion King

Heh. They're either evil or anti-heroes.


----------



## reject28 (Dec 23, 2007)

captain jack sparrow...he made pirates of the carribean for me


----------



## Tefax (Dec 23, 2007)

Jack Sparrow and Will Turner


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 23, 2007)

Favorite Movie Characters.
-Most of Johnny Depp's Characters.
-Jesse James ~ Assesination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Redford.
-Patrick Bateman ~ American Psycho
-Hannibal Lecter ~ Silence of the Lambs; Hannibal ; Red Dragon.
-The Faun ~ Pan's Laberynth.
-Domino Harvey ~ Domino


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Dec 23, 2007)

Regina George from Mean Girls. 

OMG I LOVE HER. She's so scandalous!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2007)

Harry 'Dirty' Callahan.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 23, 2007)

The entire cast of Aladdin?

Actually the grandpa from Little Miss Sunshine.


----------



## cloud23 (Dec 23, 2007)

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 24, 2007)

John McClane from Die Hard
Marty McFly from Back to the Future
Doc Holiday from Tombstone
Malone from the Untouchables


----------



## I (Dec 24, 2007)

Forrest Gump...


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 24, 2007)

cloud23 said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow


    .


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 24, 2007)

Owen Davian, Benji Dunn - *Mission Impossible 3*
Edward Teague, Hector Barbosa, Jack Sparrow, Davey Jones, Ragetti, Pintel, James Norrington - *Pirates of the Caribbean*
Shaun, Liz, Ed - *Shaun of the Dead*
O-ren Ishii, Bill, Pai Mei - *Kill Bill*
Harold and Kumar - *Harold and Kumar*
Turkish, Mickey the one punch Pikey, Bullet-tooth Tony - *Snatch*
Nameless, Broken Sword, Flying Snow, Sky - *Hero*
Wong Fei-Hung, General Lan - *Once Upon a Time in China*
Fong Sai-yuk - *Fong Sai-yuk*
Godzilla - *Godzilla(Japanese)*


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 24, 2007)

I need to add Smokey & Day-Day from the Friday movies to among my favorites.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 24, 2007)

Any character with Takeshi Kitano.

That crazy ass dude from Full Metal Jacket(trainer at the beginning who yelled at everyone and everything).


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 24, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Jay of Jay & Silent Bob.  Foul mouthed, perverted, and funny as hell.



Totally agreed!


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 24, 2007)

I also liked Jazz from Transformers  ....


----------



## The Joker (Dec 24, 2007)

*The Joker*!

: D Not the older ones. The new one.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 24, 2007)

I see by your avy...


----------



## The Joker (Dec 24, 2007)

(>^_^<) I thought that'd be obvious.

If it wasn't for my avatar, my sig would tell anyone right away!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2007)

James Bond -  *James Bond series.*
Eric Draven - *The Crow*
Patrick Bateman - *American Psycho*
Lee - *Enter The Dragon*
El Mariachi - *Desperado *
John Matrix - *Commando*
John McClane - *Die Hard series.*
The Terminator - *Terminator 2: Judgment Day*
Marty McFly - *Back to the Future*


----------



## jefu (Dec 25, 2007)

*Indiana Jones* without a doubt in my mind. And a close second? 
Marty McFly. God, I love Back to the Future.


----------



## Sonam Gyatso (Dec 25, 2007)

​
Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## kimidoll (Dec 26, 2007)

Atticus Finch in 'To Kill a Mockingbird'.

Really from a book, but I loved Gregory Peck as him.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay & Silent Bob, Jack Sparrow, Shaunn from Shaunof the dead, and Billy Costigan From the Departed


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2008)

Mulan.  Always loved her.


----------



## Batman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jewels Winfield - Samuel L. Jackson (Pulp Fiction)


----------



## Gooba (Jan 2, 2008)

[gooba]ash[/gooba]


----------



## The Joker (Jan 2, 2008)

O_o I don't think you can get a better video than that. Evil Dead and Motorhead together in one bloody video. 

Well, The Dark Knight trailer is the best but that's up there. 

I'll have to watch Evil Dead now. ~_~


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

In alphabetical order, strictly movies, no adaptions:

- Amelie Poulain (Amelie)
- Moon (Hero)
- Nameless (Hero)


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jan 2, 2008)

James Bond 007 fer sure  Cool gadgets ftw.
Hannibal Lector-Silence of the Lambs
Captain Jack Sparrow-Pirates of the Carribean
and of course Neo-The Matrix


----------



## tammy_2328 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anakin Skywalker from Star Wars!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 4, 2008)

Patrick Bateman of course.


----------



## Slayz (Jan 4, 2008)

Bill from Kill Bill and Jules from Pulp Fiction *___*


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

JET LI IS THE BEST!


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 4, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Jay of Jay & Silent Bob.  Foul mouthed, perverted, and funny as hell.



I love Jay but in all honesty im going Silent Bob never know what hes thinking.


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 4, 2008)

*Hannibal Lecter 
Baby firefly *
*Pearl *(payback)
*Porter* (payback)
*Kyle Reese* (the terminator)
*Charlie Prince* (3:10 to yuma)


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 4, 2008)

Han Fucking Solo.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 29, 2008)

Darth Maul From Star wars.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 29, 2008)

Sephiroth from Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 29, 2008)

Tony Montana-Scarface 
Blondie-The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
Brandon Lee-The Crow
Ajax-The Warriors
Bruce LeRoy-The Last Dragon
Bruce Lee-Enter The Dragon


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Patrick Bateman fo' sure!
Indiana Jones is also an excellent character that I like because I mean, an archaeologist who kicks everyone's asses? Classic!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

Tony Montana. Honorable mention to the guys below.

Anton Chigurh & the dude form the movie Crank..the main character.


----------



## Felt (Mar 30, 2008)

Izuko from Sky High  (The japanese film, not the crappy american film )


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 31, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Fong Sai-yuk - *Fong Sai-yuk*


Oh shi-

Fong Sai-yuk was epic


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2008)

Captain Jack Sparrow _in the first movie_. It was the best character Johnny Depp ever played.


----------



## WILD CARD (Apr 2, 2008)

Jules *Win*nfield from Pulp Fiction.

Best acting I've seen in a while.


----------

